# Bei Spielaufnahme seltsame Geräusche auf Aufnahme festgestellt



## RHW (26. Januar 2016)

*Bei Spielaufnahme seltsame Geräusche auf Aufnahme festgestellt*

Hallo allerseits,
da dies mein allererster Beitrag in diesem Forum ist, könnte er zwar ein wenig unglenk sein 
Ich habe letztens, nachdem ich ein paar kleine Cips in Just Cause 3 und GTA V Singleplayer(gemoddet) aufgenommen habe und mir die Aufnahmen noch einmal angesehen habe, konnte man ein immer wiederkehrendes Geräusch hören, das klingt, als würde eine Frau oder ein (junger) Junge immer wieder "trial" sagen. Wäre ich zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme im Teamspeak gewesen, hätte ich das verstehen können, da dieser einem ja Audiosignale sendet, um einen daran zu erinnern, dass man gemutet ist oä. Im Internet habe ich nichts dazu gefunden, habe die unterschiedlichsten Suchwortkombis ausprobiert.
Der einzige Grund für dieses Geräusch, der mir in den Sinn kommen würde, wäre, dass ich Shadowplay gesagt habe, dass es mein Mikrofon mit aufnehmen soll, dieses aber zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme nicht eingeschaltet war, jedoch habe ich in älteren Aufnahmen, in denen ich das Mikro aus hatte auch nicht dieses Problem. Der Sound wurde auch nur in dieser Session aufgezeichnet, als ich den Rechner neu gestartet hab und zu Testzwecken ein neues Video "gemacht" habe, konnte man das Geräusch nicht mehr hören, auf den alten Aufnahmen ist es immernoch. Bei Bedarf kann ich ein Video davon zur Verfügung stellen. 
Falls es weiterhilft, poste ich hier auch noch meine Systemkonfiguration und meine Geforce Experience-Version (da Shadowplay integriert)

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann 

CPU: AMD FX 6300
GPU: Palit Jetstream GTX 970
RAM: 16 GB DDR 3 Kingston
OS: Windows 10 Home 64 Bit
Mainboard: Gigabyte 970A-UD3
120 GB SSD
2,5 TB SSD (1x2,1x0,5)

Treiberversion: 358.50


----------



## Stueppi (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bei Spielaufnahme seltsame Geräusche auf Aufnahme festgestellt*

Wenn jemand "Trial" sagt, benutzt du irgendein Tool das nur eine trial Version ist. Liste mal alle Tools auf die du für die Aufnahmen und das Bearbeiten verwendest.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bei Spielaufnahme seltsame Geräusche auf Aufnahme festgestellt*

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/869067/shadowplay-trial-audio-watermark-every-15-seconds/

Sounds like you have the trial version of Virtual Audio Cable installed and Shadowplay is using it as the audio source.

Das scheint der Grund zu sein 

Lösung : https://www.google.de/search?q=trial version of Virtual Audio Cable&rct=j


----------

